# Huge Snowking Pleco (Pterygoplichthys ambrosettii)



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

http://www.jjphoto.dk/fish_archive/warm_freshwater/pterygoplichthys_ambrosettii.htm


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Thats awesome!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2006)

pretty big....but ive seen much bigger plecos, believe it or not.


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

a freind has one that looks bigger. its in a huge tank! but yeah, thats a big fish!! what did he catch it fishing!!?


----------



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

i guess so hehe - ive seen big plecs esp at public Aquariums, but i've never seen a snowking that big - not in person nor in pictures so i was kinda impressed  - my pleco was 2 feet long (he was the common pleco) and my albino was a lil over a foot and incredibly striking.


----------



## zenyfish (Jan 18, 2005)

Nope ... that's a common L-21.
http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/loricari/liposarc/88_16.PHP

This is a snow king:
http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/loricari/liposarc/302_1.PHP


----------



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

woot! ty! - i was discussing this with my boyfriend and we realized how closely our common resembled the *snowking* in the link i supplied - much appreciated on clearing that up for us!


----------



## DougM (Feb 27, 2006)

I caught a snow king in a seine net out of a river in florida that measured 25 inches. That's about as big as they get from what I am told.

Doug


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Theis one guy has a pleco at some store and I swear it's as big as a cat.


----------

